# First Annual Merced Custom Auto Show



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 03:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

x2 :0 :0 show and shine with over 500 prizes :0 :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

this sounds good ur gonna have to advertise on b95 or kwin they hit a big audience
leave fliers at big boys toys and bobs auto paint. just want it to b a good turnout.


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

AUGUST 1ST,2009...MERCED CA...209!!!!!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

How much to enter a semi truck?? :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 16 2009, 11:52 AM~13295415
> *How much to enter a semi truck?? :uh:
> *


wtf u talking about :ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13301079
> *wtf u talking about  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 16 2009, 11:52 AM~13295415
> *How much to enter a semi truck?? :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM~13301079
> *wtf u talking about  :ugh:
> *


BENJI WANTS TO KNOW HOW MUCH IS PRIZE MONEY FOR HARD BODY?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

I HAVEN'T SEEN A POSTER UP AT BIG BOYS TOYS YET. :dunno: 
GABES PROBABLY HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Let everybody know this event is going to be off the hook!! :0 :0 :0
tons of awards for bikes as well....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 19 2009, 01:19 PM~13326674
> *Let everybody know this event is going to be off the hook!! :0  :0  :0
> tons of awards for bikes as well....
> *


WHAT ABOUT FOR SEMI TRUCKS? :dunno:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

you have to be able to drive one first... :angry:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 19 2009, 02:43 PM~13327454
> *you have to be able to drive one first... :angry:
> *


I mean a semi done truck. Its not quite painted yet :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Bring it we'll give u unfinished custom truck of the year... maybe put some padels in it and take it around the lake..


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

semis would get stuck baby. will b going to this show its a must


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

RIGHT ON! WHERE HOPING DAVID BRINGS OUT THE LINCON...??? BE NICE TO SEE IT OUT THERE. :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 20 2009, 11:06 AM~13337179
> *RIGHT ON! WHERE HOPING DAVID BRINGS OUT THE LINCON...??? BE NICE TO SEE IT OUT THERE. :0  :0
> *


I HOPE DAVED BRING'S OUT THE LINCON !HAVE NOT SEEN THE LIN IN A LONG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13327735
> *I mean a semi done truck.  Its not quite painted yet :biggrin:
> *


TINO U GOT A CLASS A LICENESE ? 
I'M LOOKING 4 SOME ONE 2 DRIVE 1 OF MY WATER TRKS hno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro will be there only show In nor cal that I be taking the bike


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Right on


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 21 2009, 04:28 PM~13347407
> *TINO U GOT A CLASS A LICENESE ?
> I'M LOOKING 4 SOME ONE 2 DRIVE 1 OF MY WATER TRKS  hno:
> *


IF IT WERE A BEER TRUCK ID DRIVE IT BUT I HATE WATER. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 23 2009, 01:41 PM~13363669
> *IF IT WERE A BEER TRUCK ID DRIVE IT BUT I HATE WATER. :uh:
> *


CIMMI SAY'S U DON'T LIKE SOAP EITHER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 23 2009, 06:30 PM~13366869
> *CIMMI SAY'S U DON'T LIKE SOAP EITHER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Doug he only likes to drop the soap!!!! :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

EL Raider do you think SOCIOS C.C. will make it down to this show  
BE NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE IN THE VALLEY...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13366869
> *CIMMI SAY'S U DON'T LIKE SOAP EITHER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I JUST USE FEBREEZE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 23 2009, 10:55 PM~13370495
> *EL Raider do you think SOCIOS C.C. will make it down to this show
> BE NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE IN THE VALLEY...
> *



Montery County Chapter will be there :biggrin: meaning me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BUT I WILL ASK THE REST OF THE CHAPTERS


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

HEY RAIDER DON'T TALK TO 'OUT ON BAIL' TOO MUCH. HE LIKES MEN. ESPECIALLY THE :machinegun: "SF" WINERS. :uh:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

right on bro thanks for your support... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
don't listen to that fool tino he likes little boys :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13373958
> *HEY RAIDER DON'T TALK TO 'OUT ON BAIL' TOO MUCH.  HE LIKES MEN.  ESPECIALLY THE :machinegun: "SF" WINERS.  :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13375047
> *right on bro thanks for your support...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> don't listen to that fool tino he likes little boys   :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



well then I'm safe cuz I'm a RAIDER FAN & not a little boy :cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2009, 01:07 PM~13375158
> *well then I'm safe cuz I'm a RAIDER FAN & not a little boy  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD STILL B CAREFUL"OUT ON BAIL" AN TINO ARE PRIMO'S.
THEY MY BE TRYING SOMETHING SHADY


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

the only shady stuff going on is that little bit of dark hair you have left old man :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice.. ill tell the crew.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2009, 10:55 AM~13373827
> *Montery County Chapter will be there  :biggrin:  meaning me  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13380663
> *the only shady stuff going on is that little bit of dark hair you have left old man :0  :0  :0
> *


I HAVE DARK HAIR :uh: IT'S ALL WHITE :biggrin:
NOW LET'S CUT THE BULLSHIT OUT AN TELL ME ABOUT THE SHOW !
AN HOW DID U GET ALL THE "HEAVY HITTER'S" TO GO ON DISPLAY :worship:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

someone pulled some strings to those cars to go on display gonna look good with the water in the backdrop :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

you know sometimes it's not what you know it's who you know...oh boy we where pulling on those strings hard!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

c everyone there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395610
> *you know sometimes it's not what you know it's who you know...oh boy we where pulling on those strings hard!!!!
> *


I THINK U HAVE SOMEONE WHIT GOOD CONTACT'S :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 26 2009, 08:35 AM~13395610
> *you know sometimes it's not what you know it's who you know...oh boy we where pulling on those strings hard!!!!
> *


their all good peeps met all of them but perfect scores owner.
out on bail just found out who u r whats hapning.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 29 2009, 12:58 AM~13421285
> *their all good peeps met all of them but perfect scores owner.
> out on bail just found out who u r whats hapning.
> *


CHRIS IS A COOL DUDE ! HE'S DOWN 2 EARTH .
IF U WOULD LIKE 2 MEET HIM  I WILL INTRODUCE U 2 HIM AT THE SHOW


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

cool met u at toys 4 tots at gabes shop.trino cinco de mayo 5 or 6yrs ago n turlock and again last year at fresno show good peeps


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 29 2009, 09:08 AM~13422139
> *CHRIS IS A COOL DUDE ! HE'S DOWN 2 EARTH .
> IF U WOULD LIKE 2 MEET HIM    I WILL INTRODUCE U 2 HIM AT THE SHOW
> *



da was a nice dinner he had in Sact :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

What's up brotha.... :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 09:07 PM~13427347
> *da was a nice dinner he had in Sact  :biggrin:
> *


"YES IT WAS" :thumbsup: AND I WAS IMPRESSED :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 30 2009, 07:48 PM~13437216
> *"YES IT WAS"  :thumbsup: AND I WAS IMPRESSED  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WELL BE THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 31 2009, 08:23 AM~13442447
> *WELL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


PRE. REG. EARLY IT'S GOING 2 B PACKED :yes: :yes:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

I HOPE DIESELS DO SHOW UP ESPECIALLY THIS ONE ITS BADD ASS HES FROM LOS BANOS OFF 152 MAY BE SOME ONE CAN STOP BY AND INVITE







HIM


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 31 2009, 08:25 AM~13442468
> *PRE. REG. EARLY IT'S GOING 2 B PACKED  :yes:  :yes:
> *


OK I WILL IS JOE GONNA HAVE TICKETS ILL PROBALLY BE ROLLING UP WITH HIM
(CUT THROAT)


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...



THESE ARE 4 OF CALIS FINEST RIDES WE ALL KNOW THAT BUT TO MAKE IT COMPLETE WHY NOT GET THE OTHER BADDDDD ASSSSSSS RIDE OF CALI THAT WILL COMPLETE THE FURIOUS 5 OF CALI COMPLETE I KNOW HELL COME HES ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE & I DO MEAN RIDE (CHERRY 64 TRINO )


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 31 2009, 08:25 AM~13442469
> *I HOPE DIESELS DO SHOW UP ESPECIALLY THIS ONE ITS BADD ASS HES FROM LOS BANOS OFF 152 MAY BE SOME ONE CAN STOP BY AND INVITE
> 
> 
> ...


!BAD ASSSSSS!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

A FELLAS WERE TRYING WE GOT FLYERS SENT OUT TO HIS HOUSE ALONG WITH HIS HOMIES ON THOSE DIESELS... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 31 2009, 09:36 AM~13443026
> *A FELLAS WERE TRYING WE GOT FLYERS SENT OUT TO HIS HOUSE ALONG WITH HIS HOMIES ON THOSE DIESELS... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

This show is gonna be off the hook!! :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 31 2009, 11:43 AM~13444052
> *This show is gonna be off the hook!! :biggrin:
> *


Nor cal finest bicycles will be there rep elite bc :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats the entry fee for cars, bikes, spectators?


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

the entrance fee for spectators is 10 at gate and kids are free with a paying adult.
the pre-reg fee for both cars and bikes are $30 and day of show is $40


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 31 2009, 08:33 AM~13442542
> *THESE ARE 4 OF CALIS FINEST RIDES WE ALL KNOW THAT BUT TO MAKE IT COMPLETE WHY NOT GET THE OTHER BADDDDD ASSSSSSS RIDE OF CALI THAT WILL COMPLETE THE FURIOUS 5 OF CALI COMPLETE I KNOW  HELL COME HES ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE & I DO MEAN RIDE  (CHERRY  64 TRINO )
> *


HE'S ALREADY COMING 2 THE SHOW ON DISPLAY :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2009, 10:46 AM~13443583
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


COOOOOOL MAGINI TRUCKING IN RIVERDALE THERE DOWN TO RIDE ALSO


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 31 2009, 06:38 PM~13447365
> *HE'S ALREADY COMING 2 THE SHOW ON DISPLAY  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Damm, nothing but top notch rides will be on display.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 31 2009, 11:41 PM~13450940
> *:0  :cheesy: Damm, nothing but top notch rides will be on display.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 31 2009, 06:38 PM~13447365
> *HE'S ALREADY COMING 2 THE SHOW ON DISPLAY  :thumbsup:
> *


What about me? Can i come to the show on display? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 1 2009, 08:02 AM~13452560
> *What about me? Can i come to the show on display? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok then whos going to compete? :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 31 2009, 06:38 PM~13447365
> *HE'S ALREADY COMING 2 THE SHOW ON DISPLAY  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 31 2009, 11:41 PM~13450940
> *:0  :cheesy: Damm, nothing but top notch rides will be on display.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 1 2009, 08:55 AM~13453030
> *Ok then whos going to compete? :0
> *


I'm pretty sure we can find a few cars to compete :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 04:49 AM~13451630
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 , Damm, you're on LIL hella early. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 1 2009, 08:02 AM~13452560
> *What about me? Can i come to the show on display? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Well, if you're only on display, whos gonna compete? :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 10:43 AM~13454005
> *Well, if you're only on display, whos gonna compete? :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully they can find someone! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 1 2009, 10:11 AM~13453687
> *I'm pretty sure we can find a few cars to compete :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 1 2009, 12:24 PM~13454833
> *Hopefully they can find someone! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Iknowha :biggrin: 

I already planned da road trip up there. Gonna spend the night in Modesto.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 31 2009, 11:41 PM~13450940
> *:0  :cheesy: Damm, nothing but top notch rides will be on display.
> *


THE "PERFECT SCORE ,STRICTLY BUSINESS, TROKITA LOKA ,HEAVY HITTER"
ARE ALL ON DISPLAY .
JUST IN "CHERRY 64 AN HAWAIIAN PUNCH" HAVE JUST BEEN ADD 2 OUR DISPLAY LIST :biggrin: 
THERE MIGHT BE 2 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 10:41 AM~13453977
> *:0 , Damm, you're on LIL hella early. :biggrin:
> *


YA I'M WORKING IN OAKLAND ,AN I HAVE 2 GET UP AT 4:00 :angry:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 1 2009, 10:11 AM~13453687
> *I'm pretty sure we can find a few cars to compete :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL IN DA HOUSE_


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13459166
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL IN DA HOUSE
> *


IT'S GOING 2 BE A LOT OF FUN


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 06:05 PM~13458010
> *YA I'M WORKING IN OAKLAND ,AN I HAVE 2 GET UP AT 4:00 :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 You're drivin there every day?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 06:02 PM~13457991
> *THE "PERFECT SCORE ,STRICTLY BUSINESS, TROKITA LOKA ,HEAVY HITTER"
> ARE ALL ON DISPLAY .
> JUST IN "CHERRY 64 AN HAWAIIAN PUNCH" HAVE JUST BEEN ADD 2 OUR DISPLAY LIST :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Sounds like a great line up.

Hopefully "Smokin 65" is there also.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 PM~13459756
> *:0  :cheesy: Sounds like a great line up.
> 
> Hopefully "Smokin 65" is there also.
> *


THAT GIVES ME AN IDEA . :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 08:59 PM~13460307
> *THAT GIVES ME AN IDEA . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: While you're at it, I don't know if you can but hwo bout Freaky 5 (cough cough). :dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 08:26 PM~13459709
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 You're drivin there every day?
> *


YA! HAVE 2 GO WERE THE WORK IS


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 09:02 PM~13460338
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: While you're at it, I don't know if you can but hwo bout Freaky 5 (cough cough). :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK DAVED IS WORKING ON FREAKY 5 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 09:02 PM~13460352
> *YA! HAVE 2 GO WERE THE WORK IS
> *


 :yessad: Fuck, thats true.

Hopefully you have a little economic car to help you save some money.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

DON'T FOR GET TO PRE REG FELLAS,  

WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM

SHOOT ME AN E-MAIL IF YOU NEED ROOMS HERE IN MERCED, SHOW HAS THE HOOK UP ON ROOMS [email protected] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13461496
> *DON'T FOR GET TO PRE REG FELLAS,
> 
> WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 06:02 PM~13457991
> *THE "PERFECT SCORE ,STRICTLY BUSINESS, TROKITA LOKA ,HEAVY HITTER"
> ARE ALL ON DISPLAY .
> JUST IN "CHERRY 64 AN HAWAIIAN PUNCH" HAVE JUST BEEN ADD 2 OUR DISPLAY LIST :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT A LINE UP MAYBE YOU SHOULD SET UP A BIG RED CARPET! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

sound like its going to be crackin like CHICHARONES. :yes: :yes:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 1 2009, 11:32 PM~13461496
> *DON'T FOR GET TO PRE REG FELLAS,
> 
> WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM
> ...


Put me down for two. Thanks big time.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 2 2009, 08:55 AM~13463997
> *WHAT A LINE UP MAYBE YOU SHOULD SET UP A BIG RED CARPET! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF U HAVE THE CARPET WILL PUT IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 2 2009, 05:28 PM~13468058
> *IF U HAVE THE CARPET WILL PUT IT OUT  :biggrin:
> *


No but I can get some RED PAINT :biggrin: :biggrin:. Remember the 1st Super Show in Vegas at the Sands?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 2 2009, 10:28 PM~13471911
> *No but I can get some RED PAINT :biggrin:  :biggrin:. Remember the 1st Super Show in Vegas at the Sands?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 1 2009, 06:02 PM~13457991
> *THE "PERFECT SCORE ,STRICTLY BUSINESS, TROKITA LOKA ,HEAVY HITTER"
> ARE ALL ON DISPLAY .
> JUST IN "CHERRY 64 AN HAWAIIAN PUNCH" HAVE JUST BEEN ADD 2 OUR DISPLAY LIST :biggrin:
> ...


FRICKIN AWESOME LINE UP


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 4 2009, 01:59 AM~13481289
> *FRICKIN AWESOME LINE UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 21 2009, 03:24 PM~13347386
> *I HOPE DAVED BRING'S OUT THE LINCON !HAVE NOT SEEN THE LIN IN A LONG TIME :biggrin:
> *


loco lincoln status is doubtful


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 4 2009, 04:57 PM~13484217
> *loco lincoln status is doubtful
> *


 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 4 2009, 04:57 PM~13484217
> *loco lincoln status is doubtful
> *


DAMM I HAVEN'T SEEN DAVED'S CAR N YRS .


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13491845
> *DAMM I HAVEN'T SEEN DAVED'S CAR N YRS .
> *


i'm going to try to get him to take it.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492107
> *i'm going to try to get him to take it.
> *


 :0


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Keep pushing B Dog that's one everybody would like to see :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm going to call him and see if i can get him to show up :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 6 2009, 09:25 AM~13495723
> *Keep pushing B Dog that's one everybody would like to see :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm going to call him and see if i can get him to show up :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 7 2009, 03:21 PM~13508976
> *:worship:
> *


No need to bow to me when i enter layitlow cim its cool. :nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 7 2009, 04:21 PM~13510278
> *No need to bow to me when i enter layitlow cim its cool. :nicoderm:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 7 2009, 05:21 PM~13510278
> *No need to bow to me when i enter layitlow cim its cool. :nicoderm:
> *



Bro your just to cool - coolo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 8 2009, 11:02 AM~13517305
> *Bro your just to cool - coolo  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending my pre reg elite bc will be there


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 02:43 PM~13519841
> *Sending my pre reg elite bc will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 03:43 PM~13519841
> *Sending my pre reg elite bc will be there
> *


hell ya :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

OUT ON BAIL DONT FORGET ABOUT OUR 35 YR ANNIVERSARY!COMING SEPT.12,2009 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WHERES THE PRE REG FORMS I NEED SOME


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't worry i'll have plenty of get out to jail free card :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 8 2009, 10:45 PM~13524107
> *WHERES THE PRE REG FORMS I NEED SOME
> *


Bro you can go to our web site and print as many as you want

WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM 

you'll find everything you need there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 8 2009, 09:45 PM~13524107
> *WHERES THE PRE REG FORMS I NEED SOME
> *


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 8 2009, 10:49 PM~13524163
> *[email protected]
> *


or there!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 8 2009, 10:41 PM~13524057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doug can i get a couple of those bottles for the back of the lowrider bike 

maybe i can have some glasses engraved also.... :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 8 2009, 09:55 PM~13524248
> *Doug can i get a couple of those bottles for the back of the lowrider bike
> 
> maybe i can have some glasses engraved also.... :biggrin:
> *


ya i think i have an extra 1


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

right on!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 9 2009, 03:59 PM~13530300
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hawaiian Punch, we are looking forward to seeing you out there you'll definetly enjoy it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13530338
> *Hawaiian Punch, we are looking forward to seeing you out there you'll definetly enjoy it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S 4 SURE :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 9 2009, 06:31 PM~13532236
> *THAT'S 4 SURE  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13530338
> *Hawaiian Punch, we are looking forward to seeing you out there you'll definetly enjoy it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I will be there as long as you guys feed me
:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 9 2009, 06:31 PM~13532236
> *THAT'S 4 SURE  :yes:
> *


What's up doug?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 10 2009, 09:24 AM~13537692
> *I will be there as long as you guys feed me
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


all bro dont' even worry about that, there will be so much food bro! and beer! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13539197
> *all bro dont' even worry about that, there will be so much food bro! and beer!  :thumbsup:   :biggrin:
> *


"FOOD" :biggrin: TACO'S :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 10 2009, 10:26 PM~13544063
> *"FOOD"  :biggrin: TACO'S  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

DID SOME ONE SAY BEER?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 11 2009, 07:36 AM~13545495
> *DID SOME ONE SAY BEER?
> *


Shit, did someone say TACOS? Al pastor? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 11 2009, 04:50 PM~13548316
> *Shit, did someone say TACOS? Al pastor? :biggrin:
> *


tacos and beer i'm there


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

come on guys, the reg. clearly states no alcohol. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 11 2009, 07:23 PM~13548794
> *tacos and beer i'm there
> *


Bro you pre reg quick enough i might put you next to the food and beer garden :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 11 2009, 08:17 PM~13549231
> *come on guys, the reg. clearly states no alcohol.   :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



That means don't bother bringing any cause we got you taken care of :biggrin: :biggrin:

we got a beer garden, i made sure of that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13550170
> *That means don't bother bringing any cause we got you taken care of :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we got a beer garden, i made sure of that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13550170
> *That means don't bother bringing any cause we got you taken care of :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we got a beer garden, i made sure of that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 you're the man


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13550170
> *That means don't bother bringing any cause we got you taken care of :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we got a beer garden, i made sure of that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 11 2009, 09:31 PM~13550305
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13550170
> *That means don't bother bringing any cause we got you taken care of :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we got a beer garden, i made sure of that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just confirmed today the Bud Wagon will be there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13575382
> *Just confirmed today the Bud Wagon will be there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB CIM .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13575382
> *Just confirmed today the Bud Wagon will be there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13576629
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13575382
> *Just confirmed today the Bud Wagon will be there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2009, 07:28 PM~13587908
> *
> *


Twotonz what brotha, you gonna be there to cover this for us :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE'S 35th ANNIVERSARY SEP.12 2009


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 15 2009, 09:16 PM~13591095
> *Twotonz what brotha, you gonna be there to cover this for us :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ill be their for sure


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2009, 11:57 PM~13591424
> *ill be their for sure
> *


DON'T FORGET THE LADIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:23 PM~13591153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 16 2009, 11:06 AM~13594631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 19 2009, 10:59 AM~13621842
> *:h5:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED YESTERDAY :twak: U FALL ASLEEP :0


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 20 2009, 05:54 AM~13628143
> *WHAT HAPPENED YESTERDAY  :twak: U FALL ASLEEP  :0
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: my Wife...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 20 2009, 11:50 AM~13630448
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  my Wife...
> *


Don't blame Gabe. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13630448
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  my Wife...
> *


YA WHAT'S GABE HAVE 2 DO WITH IT :0


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13630448
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  my Wife...
> *


 :420: :rant: hno: :banghead:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13636081
> *YA WHAT'S GABE HAVE 2 DO WITH IT  :0
> *


Gabe, ya she acting up again :twak: it's driving me nuts... :banghead:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 21 2009, 09:13 AM~13641508
> *Gabe, ya she acting up again :twak:  it's driving me nuts... :banghead:
> *


NUT'S :dunno: :twak: :twak: 
"OK" LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT GABE'S NUT'S AN TALK ABOUT THE SHOW ! :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 21 2009, 08:16 PM~13647908
> *NUT'S  :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:
> "OK"    LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT GABE'S NUT'S AN TALK ABOUT THE SHOW ! :biggrin:
> *


Are we good with the trophies??? :thumbsup:

our specialty awards are going to be tight... :biggrin: 

we also got alot of good raffle prizes!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 22 2009, 08:37 AM~13653867
> *Are we good with the trophies??? :thumbsup:
> 
> our specialty awards are going to be tight... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttft


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 22 2009, 08:37 AM~13653867
> *Are we good with the trophies??? :thumbsup:
> 
> our specialty awards are going to be tight... :biggrin:
> ...


now were talking :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13662414
> *now were talking  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 4 2009, 04:57 PM~13484217
> *loco lincoln status is doubtful
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 22 2009, 08:37 AM~13653867
> *Are we good with the trophies??? :thumbsup:
> 
> our specialty awards are going to be tight... :biggrin:
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A CAR I ALL WAYS LIKED :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 23 2009, 07:39 PM~13671817
> *NOW THAT'S A CAR I ALL WAYS LIKED  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 02:57 PM~13668506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get him to bring it out, this is in his back yard...

we'll see   :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:

Hopefully he does make it to the show.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13677031
> *I'm trying to get him to bring it out, this is in his back yard...
> 
> we'll see      :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Convince him :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 02:57 PM~13668506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


notice the 5:20's


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 24 2009, 10:38 AM~13677031
> *I'm trying to get him to bring it out, this is in his back yard...
> 
> we'll see      :biggrin:
> *


We'll bring it out for the right price$$$$ Notice I said we. I'm David's agent Cimmy so just go through me. :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 24 2009, 09:59 AM~13677221
> *notice the 5:20's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 24 2009, 10:02 AM~13677254
> *We'll bring it out for the right price$$$$  Notice I said we.  I'm David's agent Cimmy so just go through me.  :yes:
> *


CIMMI & FLACO GOT A LOT OF MONEY !SO PAY THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 25 2009, 08:49 PM~13689096
> *CIMMI & FLACO GOT A LOT OF MONEY !SO PAY THE MAN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 25 2009, 08:49 PM~13689096
> *CIMMI & FLACO GOT A LOT OF MONEY !SO PAY THE MAN  :thumbsup:
> *


Cimmi & Flaco will once the sponsorship money comes in!!!!! this guy we know 

hasn't came through for us  :buttkick:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 26 2009, 10:29 PM~13698221
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Tino let me borrow your check book :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 28 2009, 11:57 AM~13715712
> *Tino let me borrow your check book  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 28 2009, 02:15 PM~13717807
> *:thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


don't b like that


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 28 2009, 07:08 PM~13720365
> *don't b like that
> *


Rumor is Sinister is donating a set of wire wheels to be raffled off! :yessad: 

Is that true :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Specialized Chroming in Atwater Donated a gift Certificate worth $400 in free 

Chroming! :thumbsup: :h5: 

That outta come in handy :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 29 2009, 10:29 PM~13738311
> *Specialized Chroming in Atwater Donated a gift Certificate worth $400 in free
> 
> Chroming!    :thumbsup:  :h5:
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 29 2009, 11:29 PM~13738311
> *Specialized Chroming in Atwater Donated a gift Certificate worth $400 in free
> 
> Chroming!    :thumbsup:  :h5:
> ...


HOW ABOUT SOME FREE BAIL BONDS?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Apr 29 2009, 10:23 PM~13738228
> *Rumor is Sinister is donating a set of wire wheels to be raffled off! :yessad:
> 
> Is that true :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 30 2009, 10:17 AM~13741641
> *HOW ABOUT SOME FREE BAIL BONDS?
> *


Tell u what if u get locked up day of show i'm Bailing you out for 
free!!! :thumbsup: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG. FELLAS...

WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM!!!! :wave: :wave: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 5 2009, 08:50 AM~13789628
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


What up Hawaiian punch i'm looking forward to see that tight ass ride bro, thanks for your support... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

COME ON FELLAS! WHO'S NEXT TO PRE REG? 

WE'RE FILLING THOSE SPOTS...GET YOURS WHILE IT'S HOT!!! :yessad: :yessad: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW OF THE CAR'S THAT ARE GOING 2 B ON DISPLAY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 09:47 PM~13880684
> *HERE'S A FEW OF THE CAR'S THAT ARE GOING 2 B ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 10:47 PM~13880684
> *HERE'S A FEW OF THE CAR'S THAT ARE GOING 2 B ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats a fat line up so far... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 09:47 PM~13880684
> *HERE'S A FEW OF THE CAR'S THAT ARE GOING 2 B ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


THERE'S A COUPLE MORE BUT ! THEY HAVE NOT GIVEN US A CONFIRMATION YET  
AND THERE BOTH LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR'S


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@May 14 2009, 11:35 AM~13885597
> *Dam thats a fat line up so far... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 05:48 PM~13889301
> *THERE'S A COUPLE MORE BUT !
> THERE BOTH LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR'S BUT HAVE NOT GOT A CONFIRMATION YET
> *


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 05:48 PM~13889301
> *THERE'S A COUPLE MORE BUT ! THEY HAVE NOT GIVEN  US A CONFIRMATION YET
> AND THERE BOTH LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR'S
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CIMMI DO WE HAVE ROOM 4 ONE MORE CAR ON DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 09:13 AM~13932031
> *CIMMI DO WE HAVE ROOM 4 ONE MORE CAR ON DISPLAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH YOU KNOW IT!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 08:13 AM~13932031
> *CIMMI DO WE HAVE ROOM 4 ONE MORE CAR ON DISPLAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@May 20 2009, 09:12 AM~13945794
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 20 2009, 03:33 PM~13949679
> *X2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13950693
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

THIS SHOWS LOOKIN BETTER AND BETTER AS WE GET CLOSER!!!!

:thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@May 20 2009, 09:57 PM~13953676
> *THIS SHOWS LOOKIN BETTER AND BETTER AS WE GET CLOSER!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 22 2009, 09:25 AM~13968794
> *:yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I shall make it out some how.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 23 2009, 10:18 AM~13977497
> * I shall make it out some how.
> *


let us know what you need help with...we'll get you here.... :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

[*RUBEN "BUGS" OCHOA...*


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

KEEP THOSE PRE REG COMIN FELLAS.. :thumbsup: :yessad: 

YOU CAN PRE REG AT WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@May 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13996639
> *[RUBEN "BUGS" OCHOA...
> *


that would b 2 "g" n buggs


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@May 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13996639
> *[RUBEN "BUGS" OCHOA...
> *


 :0


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

HEY CIM YOU GUYS DOING TROPHIES OR PLAQUES?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much for vendorrrrrrrrrrr booth?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 10 2009, 12:04 AM~14147030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14083943
> *HEY CIM YOU GUYS DOING TROPHIES OR PLAQUES?
> *


We are doing Trophies, with specialty awards and sweep stakes.... :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 02:19 PM~14084040
> *how much for vendorrrrrrrrrrr booth?
> *


What do you want to sell bro? 10x10 cost you $200...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

GET THOSE PRE REGS IN FELLAS!!

WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jun 13 2009, 06:11 AM~14178244
> *We are doing Trophies, with specialty awards and sweep stakes....  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 12 2009, 01:06 AM~14168850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

How many passes we get for bike entry


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 14 2009, 02:36 PM~14186858
> *How many passes we get for bike entry
> *


you get 2 passes for a bike entry... pre reg and we'll send them out to you!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i will definately be there


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 15 2009, 09:14 PM~14200958
> *i will definately be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 02:43 PM~13519841
> *Sending my pre reg elite bc will be there
> *


is raider gana b there?


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14200958
> *i will definately be there
> *


u takein ur bike?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 17 2009, 02:40 PM~14219749
> *u takein ur bike?
> *


no, im takin the car


actually i mite take the bike also


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 17 2009, 02:43 PM~14219778
> *no, im takin the car
> actually i mite take the bike also
> *


take it :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 17 2009, 02:43 PM~14219778
> *no, im takin the car
> actually i mite take the bike also
> *


Fuc# it take the bike


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i really dont want to pay the other entry fee tho

nor do i want to have to set them both up so i dont know


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 18 2009, 12:21 AM~14225560
> *i really dont want to pay the other entry fee tho
> 
> nor do i want to have to set them both up so i dont know
> *


take both of them :biggrin: it's ur backyard  ok u have a big back yard


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 18 2009, 10:32 PM~14235477
> *take both of them :biggrin: it's ur backyard   ok u have a big back yard
> *


ok, and you can set up my bike  :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 18 2009, 01:21 AM~14225560
> *i really dont want to pay the other entry fee tho
> 
> nor do i want to have to set them both up so i dont know
> *



Bring them both bro...Doug will be there to help set up. :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jun 22 2009, 09:04 AM~14261151
> *Bring them both bro...Doug will be there to help set up. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he better not try to pull a slick one and stay away from me so i cant find him all show :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO EL TIGRE FROM MERCED HES OLD SCHOOL I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN YEARS HE HAD A PICK UP JUST WONDERING HOW HES DOING


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jun 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14302931
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO EL TIGRE FROM MERCED HES OLD SCHOOL I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN YEARS HE HAD A PICK UP JUST WONDERING HOW HES DOING
> *


Not sure what happened to him...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jun 25 2009, 11:22 PM~14302931
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO EL TIGRE FROM MERCED HES OLD SCHOOL I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN YEARS HE HAD A PICK UP JUST WONDERING HOW HES DOING
> *


LAST TIME I SEEN HIM HE WAS AT BABY BOY'S CUSTOM'S ABOUT 3YRS AGO  
AND I THINK HE SAID HE WAS MOVING OUT OF STATE :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 19 2009, 12:58 AM~14236435
> *ok, and you can set up my bike    :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS I CAN HELP WITH THE BIKE :biggrin: IT CANT B THAT HARD CAN IT :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14335151
> *I GUESS I CAN HELP WITH THE BIKE  :biggrin:  IT CANT B THAT HARD CAN IT  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14335151
> *I GUESS I CAN HELP WITH THE BIKE  :biggrin:  IT CANT B THAT HARD CAN IT  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

LOOKING FOR VENDERS OF ALL KINDS IF ANY BODY KNOWS ANY... 

STILL HAVE ROOM FOR A FEW MORE!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

ONLY 4 WEEKS LEFT FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL Merced Custom Auto Show!!!!!!
Pre-reg at www.mercedcustomautoshow.com 

Confirmed:

Strictly Business "3X Lowrider of the Year"
Trokita Loca
Y2K
Oldie 54
Perfect Score "Lowrider of the Year"


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Oldie 54


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Y2K


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14345730
> *ONLY 4 WEEKS LEFT FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL Merced Custom Auto Show!!!!!!
> Pre-reg at www.mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14346452
> *Y2K
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Trokita Loca


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 11:05 PM~14348147
> *Trokita Loca
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14345730
> *Confirmed:
> 
> Strictly Business "3X Lowrider of the Year"
> ...


 :0 And you know theres still gonna be a bunch more. :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 1 2009, 12:09 AM~14348186
> *:0 And you know theres still gonna be a bunch more. :thumbsup:
> *


Fa show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 11:14 PM~14348229
> *Fa show!
> *



Will these be competing or on display?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2009, 12:17 AM~14348257
> *Will these be competing or on display?
> *



Nagh, exhibition only.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14348358
> *Nagh, exhibition only.
> 
> 
> ...


   Going to be a good show!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14348358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great price to charge spectators, too. Can't go wrong with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14348681
> *Thats a great price to charge spectators, too. Can't go wrong with that. :thumbsup:
> *


We try to make it easy on everybody...times is tuff


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 1 2009, 08:34 AM~14350316
> *We try to make it easy on everybody...times is tuff
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah that's how much it USED to be back in the day at most all car shows, PLUS you can't beat the location. Lake Yosemite is cool, it's a nice little park and u have the lake especially right now that it's hitting 100+ up here in the Valley.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

this MIGHT b there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14355640
> *this MIGHT b there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14355640
> *this MIGHT b there
> 
> 
> ...



Loco Lincoln ...............bad ass ride from back in the day. Rep the hometown :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14355640
> *this MIGHT b there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14335151
> *I GUESS I CAN HELP WITH THE BIKE  :biggrin:  IT CANT B THAT HARD CAN IT  :0
> *


HEY BRO WHATS UP WITH THE BBQ IN MODESTO FUN IN THE SUN HAVENY HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT IT LET ME KNOW


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Also confirmed for the show: Perfect Score


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 2 2009, 08:52 PM~14367703
> *Also confirmed for the show: Perfect Score
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Carnales Confirmed!

Thanks for your pre reg fellas! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

when is the last day to pre reg, we are looking to take 7 imports from the 559 to support this great show?



atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 3 2009, 07:22 AM~14371116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 3 2009, 12:48 PM~14372729
> *when is the last day to pre reg, we are looking to take 7 imports from the 559 to support this great show?
> atomic
> 
> ...



July 15th....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 3 2009, 10:05 AM~14371984
> *Carnales  Confirmed!
> 
> Thanks for your pre reg fellas! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14367703
> *Also confirmed for the show: Perfect Score
> 
> 
> ...


Fellas don't forget...

Hawaiian Punch

Cherry 64

Strickly Buisness

all confirmed


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14377799
> *Fellas don't forget...
> 
> Hawaiian Punch
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 1 2009, 11:54 PM~14359500
> *HEY BRO WHATS UP WITH THE BBQ IN MODESTO FUN IN THE SUN HAVENY HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT IT LET ME KNOW
> *


FUN IN THE SUN, IT'S JULY 18th  GET THERE EARLY IF U WANT A GOOD PARKING ,IT FILL'S UP FAST :0 BEARD BROOK PARK MODESTO


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 4 2009, 12:46 AM~14377799
> *Fellas don't forget...
> 
> Hawaiian Punch
> ...



:tongue: 


































3 Lowrider of the Year titles


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 5 2009, 02:30 AM~14383430
> *:tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey who's that ugly guy on the right? :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

3 Lowrider of the Year titles












> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14384704
> *Hey who's that ugly guy on the right? :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: I don't know but he sure can get down on some Hydros! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 5 2009, 11:05 AM~14384704
> *Hey who's that ugly guy on the right? :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S FUKED UP :angry: THAT'S MY HOMIE FLACO  
AND HE'S NOT THAT UGLY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 5 2009, 11:47 AM~14384930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE CAN GET DOWN ON SOME "BUD LIGHT " 2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14388715
> *HE CAN GET DOWN ON SOME "BUD LIGHT " 2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 5 2009, 01:30 AM~14383430
> *:tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 10:04 PM~14388673
> *THAT'S FUKED UP :angry:  THAT'S MY HOMIE FLACO
> AND HE'S NOT THAT UGLY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Yeah those are the homies Manuel, Snoop and Flaco :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 6 2009, 03:47 PM~14394554
> *Yeah those are the homies Manuel, Snoop and Flaco  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

GET THOSE PRE REG FORMS IN FELLAS...IT'S FILLING UP FAST!

CARS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES, BICYCLES...

WHAT EVER FORMS YOU NEED YOU CAN FIND ON THE WEB SITE

WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jun 29 2009, 10:54 PM~14336631
> *LOOKING FOR VENDERS OF ALL KINDS IF ANY BODY KNOWS ANY...
> 
> STILL HAVE ROOM FOR A FEW MORE!
> *



how much for a spot?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 7 2009, 05:34 PM~14405962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2009, 02:36 PM~14403942
> *how much for a spot?
> *


$100 for every 10x10...

every kind of vender welcome...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273823
> *More Information coming soon! Check out the website for updates at mercedcustomautoshow.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP. :biggrin: COUPLE WEEKS LEFT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

looks like it will be a good show. is it indoor and outdoor?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats up with a media pass?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:57 PM~14413262
> *whats up with a media pass?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14413262
> *whats up with a media pass?
> *


Don't even trip homie i got you covered... 

I got you on the VIP list all the food you can eat and all the cold ones 

you can drink!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14417212
> *Don't even trip homie  i got you covered...
> 
> I got you on the VIP list all the food you can eat and all the cold ones
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE DO IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 9 2009, 11:46 PM~14430816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT LOOKS GOOD BLACK AND YELLOW....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 9 2009, 01:24 PM~14424306
> *
> *


CHILDHOOD DREAMS WHAT'S UP YOU GUYS SHOULD BE PACKEN THE HOUSE WITH BIKES WHAT'S UP?

TELL BIG TONY MUNOZ FROM MERCED CHAPTER I SAID BRING'EM OUT...

SWEEP STAKES FOR BICYCLES TOO!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2009, 11:51 PM~14430869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jul 10 2009, 01:46 AM~14431577
> *CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL B THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya bring em out fellas... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 PM~14430816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THOSE COLORS :0


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2009, 08:36 PM~14438974
> *
> *


Bring them bikes there's $$$$$ for them too!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WERE THERE


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 11 2009, 01:46 AM~14441279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14417212
> *Don't even trip homie  i got you covered...
> 
> I got you on the VIP list all the food you can eat and all the cold ones
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14419104
> *THAT'S HOW WE DO IT
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners at Woodland!! 

Can't wait to see you guys at our show... :wave: :worship:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

2 1/2 weeks left!!!! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 11 2009, 12:46 AM~14441279
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE CARS BEEN DOWN SO IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WILL BE THE SHOW I BRING IT BACK OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOD WILLIN


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14478755
> *THE CARS BEEN DOWN SO IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WILL BE THE SHOW I BRING IT BACK OUT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOD WILLIN
> *


GINO TOLD ME IT'S LOOKING GOOD :yes: :yes: 
THIS WILL B A GOOD PLACE TO BRInG IT :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

What's up Flaco can you P.M. me your number, i lost it, got a couple of questions


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 15 2009, 09:49 AM~14480721
> *What's up Flaco can you P.M. me your number, i lost it, got a couple of questions
> *


Punch Here's Flaco's #209-261-0079


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 14 2009, 06:21 PM~14474464
> *2 1/2 weeks left!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 15 2009, 09:22 AM~14481003
> *Punch Here's Flaco's #209-261-0079
> *


Thank You
:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 15 2009, 09:01 PM~14487583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS IT'S GETTING CLOSE IF YOU HAVEN'T REG. YOU NEED TO!!!

 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2009, 07:46 AM~14490836
> *LO*LYSTICS will be in the house
> *


Right on... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ESTILO WILL BE THERE..


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 16 2009, 06:15 PM~14496555
> *ESTILO WILL BE THERE..
> *


 :thumbsup: We need that local support... :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 16 2009, 10:59 PM~14499984
> *:thumbsup:  We need that local support... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

YOU CAN ALSO REGISTER AT THE

IMPALAS & NEW STYLE "FUN IN THE SUN"

JULY 18TH - MODESTO


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PUNCH THEY TAKE CARE OF YOU WITH THE HOTELS...


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

designed by


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Jul 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14502059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP MICKEY...WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOING UP SO EARLY YOU DON'T GET UP 

UNTIL NOON ...YOU SICK OR SOMETHING  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

i work to much.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

ypu dont work enough :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER,REGISTER. come on all we need thid to pop int the central valley.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

I'M THINKING ABOUT BRINGING "KANDY BOX"


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jul 18 2009, 08:18 PM~14514092
> *ypu dont work enough :roflmao:
> *



dont hate :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jul 19 2009, 01:13 AM~14515806
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT BRINGING "KANDY BOX"
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT :thumbsup: I ALWAYS LIKED THE COLOR


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

2 more weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 17 2009, 08:18 AM~14502031
> *WHAT'S UP PUNCH THEY TAKE CARE OF YOU WITH THE HOTELS...
> *


Yep, it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jul 19 2009, 02:13 AM~14515806
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT BRINGING "KANDY BOX"
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Ride bro bring it out! bring it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin: TWO MORE WEEKS :h5:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

is it too late to pre reg


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 20 2009, 06:04 PM~14529421
> *is it too late to pre reg
> *


No just get it in the mail as fast as you can...

forms are on the web site www.mercedcustomautoshow.com if you don't have one


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 20 2009, 05:04 PM~14529421
> *is it too late to pre reg
> *


what's up bobby


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 20 2009, 02:09 PM~14527378
> *:biggrin:  TWO MORE WEEKS  :h5:
> *


whats up tino see you there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2009, 10:43 AM~14537164
> *
> *



What up bro   :nicoderm:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 20 2009, 05:57 PM~14530171
> *what's up bobby
> *


wad up doug, whats up can i still reg, im thinking of bringing the yukalade!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2009, 05:10 PM~14542187
> *
> *


lets goto this raul


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 21 2009, 10:39 AM~14537125
> *whats up tino see you there
> *


FOR SHO.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 21 2009, 03:05 PM~14540923
> *wad up doug, whats up can i still reg, im thinking of bringing the yukalade!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Y YES U CAN :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

whos goin looking to roll deep to the show


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 21 2009, 06:43 PM~14543058
> *whos goin looking to roll deep to the show
> *


leaving from fresno


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 21 2009, 06:44 PM~14543064
> *leaving from fresno
> *


I'M LEAVING MODESTO ON FRIDAY :biggrin: PARTY PARTY


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14540923
> *wad up doug, whats up can i still reg, im thinking of bringing the yukalade!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


A bro if your going to do it get it in as soon as you can!

as long as we have it before the show were cool.... :thumbsup:


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

can i pay when i get there or is it only pre reg


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 01:10 PM~14550164
> *can i pay when i get there or is it only pre reg
> *


oh ya bro you can pay at the gate it's not only pre reg hell no...

it's just $30 pre reg and $40 day of!


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

You guys having cash payouts for best lowrider bike? Also what lowrider bike catagories will there be?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2009, 09:14 PM~14521528
> *BRING IT  :thumbsup: I ALWAYS LIKED THE COLOR
> *



I'll be out there, then on to Candlestick on Sunday


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2009, 03:49 PM~14551886
> *You guys having cash payouts for best lowrider bike? Also what lowrider bike catagories will there be?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jul 23 2009, 02:30 AM~14557570
> *I'll be out there, then on to Candlestick on Sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:  :worship:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

HEY BRO I WAS WONDERING IF I COULD SET UP A BOOTH TO SELL WATER? ITS A CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

any chance of a class for a bagged hopper?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jul 23 2009, 02:38 PM~14561630
> *any chance of a class for a bagged hopper?
> *


There will be a hop contest if that's what your asking...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

I'LL PM YOU ON THE BOOTH....


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 21 2009, 09:36 PM~14544429
> *I'M LEAVING MODESTO ON FRIDAY  :biggrin: PARTY PARTY
> *


WHERES THIS PARTY AT ?? :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 23 2009, 05:11 PM~14563927
> *WHERES THIS PARTY AT ?? :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 23 2009, 05:11 PM~14563927
> *WHERES THIS PARTY AT ?? :scrutinize:
> *


AT CIMMIS HOUSE HE JUST DON'T KNOW YET


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 23 2009, 08:32 PM~14565199
> *AT CIMMIS HOUSE HE JUST DON'T KNOW YET
> *


As long as you guys bring the BEER!!!! :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TO 
THE
TOP !!!!

1 WEEK LEFT FELLAS.... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SO MUCH TO DO JUS GOT IT BACK 2 DAYS AGO HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME TO MESS WITH IT THINK IM GONNA DRIVE IT UP LOOOOOOOKING FOR SOME RIDERS GOIN THRU THE NO TOWN


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 23 2009, 08:32 PM~14565199
> *AT CIMMIS HOUSE HE JUST DON'T KNOW YET
> *


EVERY TIME I GO THERE I HAVE TO DO CHORES. YESTERDAY IT WAS FIX THE AC. AND NOT EVEN A THANKS. EVEN USED SPECIAL TOOLS.... :banghead:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 24 2009, 09:53 AM~14569206
> *EVERY TIME I GO THERE I HAVE TO DO CHORES.  YESTERDAY IT WAS FIX THE AC.  AND NOT EVEN A THANKS.  EVEN USED SPECIAL TOOLS.... :banghead:
> *


Can you come by today cuz and cut my lawn? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2009, 10:47 AM~14569631
> *
> *


Socios you guys coming deep? :thumbsup: we got good awards for bikes too!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 23 2009, 11:58 PM~14567059
> *SO MUCH TO DO JUS GOT IT BACK 2 DAYS AGO HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME TO MESS WITH IT THINK IM GONNA DRIVE IT UP LOOOOOOOKING FOR SOME RIDERS  GOIN THRU THE NO TOWN
> *


Bro Javier and Carnales Bakersfield will be crusin from the way....Just confirmed! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

1 more week!! :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 23 2009, 10:58 PM~14567059
> *SO MUCH TO DO JUS GOT IT BACK 2 DAYS AGO HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME TO MESS WITH IT THINK IM GONNA DRIVE IT UP LOOOOOOOKING FOR SOME RIDERS  GOIN THRU THE NO TOWN
> *


i heard it's looking good  can't wait till the 1st


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES LEAVING ABOUT 6 ASHLAN AND 99 WHAT TIME DO OTHER PEOPLE PLAN ON LEAVING


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WHATS THE ADDRESS OR DIRECTIONS


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 23 2009, 05:11 PM~14563927
> *WHERES THIS PARTY AT ?? :scrutinize:
> *


UR TIO "RAY" TOLD ME U CAN'T PARTY TINO :0 
ME AN UR TIO USE 2 HANG OUT & CRUSE N THE 70 & 80 
HE'S COMING DOWN 2 OUR 35th ANNIV. PARTY 4 NEW STYLE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 24 2009, 10:34 AM~14570139
> *Socios you guys coming deep? :thumbsup: we got good awards for bikes too!
> *


wat are the bike classes


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 25 2009, 08:17 AM~14578022
> *UR TIO "RAY" TOLD ME U CAN'T PARTY  TINO :0
> ME AN UR TIO USE 2 HANG OUT & CRUSE  N THE 70 & 80
> HE'S COMING DOWN 2 OUR 35th ANNIV. PARTY 4 NEW STYLE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: dont believe him tino....its coming from 2 beers doug :cheesy:


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 25 2009, 01:10 AM~14577049
> *WHATS THE ADDRESS OR DIRECTIONS
> *



go to the website site and its under directions. just put in your address and it will tell you how to get there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 24 2009, 09:39 AM~14569559
> *Can you come by today cuz and cut my lawn? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14355640
> *this MIGHT b there
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: still trying


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14582156
> *:dunno: still trying
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14582156
> *:dunno: still trying
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 25 2009, 09:17 AM~14578022
> *UR TIO "RAY" TOLD ME U CAN'T PARTY  TINO :0
> ME AN UR TIO USE 2 HANG OUT & CRUSE  N THE 70 & 80
> HE'S COMING DOWN 2 OUR 35th ANNIV. PARTY 4 NEW STYLE
> *


CIM TOLD ME THE TICKETS ARE SOLD OUT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A COUPLE FOR ME AND THEN SOME FOR MY TIO RAY. LET ME KNOW. :uh:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ITS AT THE LAKE THERE IS NO INDOORS RIGHT CAN WE B B Q OUT THERE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 26 2009, 02:56 PM~14586463
> *CIM TOLD ME THE TICKETS ARE SOLD OUT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A COUPLE FOR ME AND THEN SOME FOR MY TIO RAY.  LET ME KNOW. :uh:
> *


give me a call i got tickets 4 u an RAY


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 26 2009, 03:56 PM~14586463
> *CIM TOLD ME THE TICKETS ARE SOLD OUT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A COUPLE FOR ME AND THEN SOME FOR MY TIO RAY.  LET ME KNOW. :uh:
> *


Liar! Doug i've been trying to collect money from this guy. It's like pulling teeth :angry: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14587865
> *ITS AT THE LAKE THERE IS NO INDOORS RIGHT CAN WE B B Q OUT THERE
> *


No BBQ and No Ice Chest. we have plenty of food and Beer for you so just travel light :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

DIRECTIONS;

COMING FROM SOUTH BOUND - GET 99 TO MERCED GET OFF ON 16TH STREET GO TO LIGHTS TURN RIGHT ON "G" ST. GO DOWN 3 MILES OUT OF TOWN TO A STREET CALLED BELLVUE TURN RIGHT GO TO THE STOP SIGN TURN LEFT AND YOU'LL BE AT THE GATE. LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE HERE FOR THE SHOW AND YOU GET IN FREE THAT'S EVERYBODY!

COMING FROM NORTH BOUND - GET OFF ON 16TH STREET TURN LEFT ON HWY 59 GO DOWN 3 MILES COME TO A STOP SIGN STREETS CALLED BELLVUE TURN RIGHT GO DOWN TO THE DEAD END AND TURN LEFT YOU'LL BE AT THE GATES. AGAIN LET THEM KNOW YOUR WITH THE SHOW AND YOU GET IN FREE.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

WHEN YOU DRIVE UP TO THE GATE LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE THERE FOR THE CAR SHOW AND YOU GET IN FREE DOESN'T MATTER WHETHER YOU ARE A VENDER, ENTRY, OR SPECTATOR IF YOU DON'T SAY ANYTHING THEY'LL HIT YOU FOR $6 A CAR


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 26 2009, 09:08 PM~14589336
> *Liar! Doug i've been trying to collect money from this guys it's like pulling teeth :angry:  :twak:  :banghead:
> *


WHATS UP WITH TINO :dunno: 
CIMMI R U TRYING 2 SELL FAKE TICKETS :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CIMMI WERE IS EVERY 1 STAYING FRIDAY  
ME AN SAM R GOING UP THERE ON FRIDAY


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 26 2009, 10:32 PM~14589555
> *CIMMI WERE IS EVERY 1 STAYING FRIDAY
> ME AN SAM R GOING UP THERE ON FRIDAY
> *


I'LL GET YOU THE NUMBER TO THE HOTEL OR YOU GUYS CAN STAY AT MY HOUSE. WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO...I THINK JOHN AND HIS FAMILY ARE COMING UP ON FRIDAY AND STAY AT MY HOUSE ALSO. THAT MEANS BRING SOME MEAT AND BEER AND WE'LL Q IT UP AND SWIM :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 25 2009, 12:04 AM~14577015
> *TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES LEAVING ABOUT 6 ASHLAN AND 99 WHAT TIME DO OTHER PEOPLE PLAN ON LEAVING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 25 2009, 08:34 AM~14578095
> *wat are the bike classes
> *


gusse no one knows


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

BIKE CLASSES:

16" pedal bikes
20"pedal bike
three wheel


AND CLASSES TO BE DETEMINED BY PARTICIPATION. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

4 DAYS LEFT, GET IT TOGETHER COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SUNSHINE AND THE COOL LAKE BREEZES, OH I MEAN BREEZE


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

HOTEL INFO: 
QUALITY INN 1213 V ST MERCED CA 95340 ASK FOR CAR SHOW RATE 
209-723-3711. 

DIRECTIONS:
COMING SOUTH BOUND EXIT V ST OFF THE 99 SOUTH BOUND...
COMING NORTH BOUND EXIT R ST NORTH BOUND STRAIGHT TO V ST THEN LEFT ON V ST CORNER OF V ST AND HWY 140 ACROSS FROM JACK IN THE BOX.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jul 27 2009, 07:29 PM~14598662
> *BIKE CLASSES:
> 
> 16" pedal bikes
> ...


all 20'' are in the same class?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 27 2009, 09:07 PM~14599026
> *all 20'' are in the same class?
> *


We will determine that day of show upon praticipation level.... :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

bikini contest????


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 27 2009, 09:40 PM~14599412
> *bikini contest????
> *


oh ya!!!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Twotonz what's up bro you ready for this weekend...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

might have to stick around :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14599478
> *Twotonz what's up bro you ready for this weekend...
> *


yes sir  

whats up with Media Passes? do I even need it?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14599507
> *yes sir
> 
> whats up with Media Passes? do I even need it?
> *


ya bro, it will be ready for you at the gate this way if you have it you can eat and drink all you want... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

*COME ONE COME ALL MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW. MERCED LAKE. FUN FOR ALL BRING THE BIKES, BRING THE CARS BRING THE TRUCKS, BRING THE MOTOR CYCLES, BRING THE FAMILY, THE WELO'S THE WELA'S, THE WIFEY, THE KIDS, BRING THE CAR CLUBS, NICE FUN DAY. :biggrin:*


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jul 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14599617
> *COME ONE COME ALL MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW. MERCED LAKE. FUN FOR ALL BRING THE BIKES, BRING THE CARS BRING THE TRUCKS, BRING THE MOTOR CYCLES, BRING THE FAMILY, THE WELO'S THE WELA'S, THE WIFEY, THE KIDS, BRING THE CAR CLUBS, NICE FUN DAY. :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 08:47 PM~14599523
> *ya bro, it will be ready for you at the gate this way if you have it you can eat and drink all you want... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:02 PM~14599724
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


JUST DONT GET TOO FADED.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14599772
> *JUST DONT GET TOO FADED.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i drink just enought to get those "good angle" :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:06 PM~14599792
> *i drink just enought to get those "good angle"  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

YES SIR! LOVE THEM ANGLES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats a good time to show up?


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:10 PM~14599867
> *whats a good time to show up?
> *


COME EARLY ENOUGH TO HAVE THE MODELS WITH YA, SNAP EM COMIN IN.


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

MOVE IN 6 A.M. BRIGHT AND EARLY.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14599867
> *whats a good time to show up?
> *


BRO WE SHOULD BE READY AND LAID OUT NO LATER THAN 9 SO WHAT TIME YOU FEEL LIKE SNAP'EN...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone out there!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

does anybody know the day of show registration fee 4 lowrider bikes?? :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 27 2009, 10:27 PM~14600087
> *See everyone out there!
> *


RIGHT ON BRO CHARGE THEM BATTERIES... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14600087
> *See everyone out there!
> *


FOR SURE, THE PLACE TO BE ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you guys out their bright and early


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14600139
> *does anybody know the day of show registration fee 4 lowrider bikes?? :biggrin:
> *


STRAIGHT ACROSS CARS/BIKES PRE REG $30 DAY OF SHOW $40...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14600160
> *STRAIGHT ACROSS CARS/BIKES PRE REG $30 DAY OF SHOW $40...
> *


Thanks


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 27 2009, 09:31 PM~14600139
> *does anybody know the day of show registration fee 4 lowrider bikes?? :biggrin:
> *


$30 PRE REG, $40 DAY OF.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TURN YOUR RADIO'S TO 104.7 HOT 105 AND GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON THE CAR SHOW COMMERCIAL????


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14600206
> *TURN YOUR RADIO'S TO 104.7 HOT 105 AND GIVE ME SOME FEED BACK ON THE CAR SHOW COMMERCIAL????
> *


I LIKE IT! I LIKE IT!  
WHATS UP WITHT THE REMOTE THOUGH! :angry:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jul 27 2009, 10:38 PM~14600242
> *I LIKE IT! I LIKE IT!
> WHATS UP WITHT THE REMOTE THOUGH! :angry:
> *


working on it, working on it....


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 27 2009, 09:52 PM~14600457
> *working on it, working on it....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14600153
> *see you guys out their bright and early
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah yeahhh


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

CIM KEPT JUMPIN IN FRONT OF THE CAMERA. I WANTED TO JUST GET A PICTURE OF THE TROPHIES. :uh: :uh:


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some links for directions to the Show and the hotel if you guys need it. just click the link then click on get directions to enter you address and it will give you step by step instructions. so there is no reason to get lost. :biggrin: :biggrin:   


For the Show:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...11&z=16&iwloc=A

For the Hotel:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...11&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 25 2009, 12:04 AM~14577015
> *TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES LEAVING ABOUT 6 ASHLAN AND 99 WHAT TIME DO OTHER PEOPLE PLAN ON LEAVING
> *


We gonna meet at Fosters Freeze?


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14600087
> *See everyone out there!
> *


It'll be good to see you bro its been over a year!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 28 2009, 12:33 PM~14605529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :worship:  THAT LOOK'S LIKE A LOT OF TROPHIES


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hows the weather lookin?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jul 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14607220
> *It'll be good to see you bro its been over a year!
> *



Cool man, I'll see you on Saturday. I'll be there some time in the morning.


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 28 2009, 07:52 PM~14609322
> *Hows the weather lookin?
> *


according to abc30.com. and i think the lake is actually cooler due to the wind. 
:biggrin:  :cheesy: 

7-day Forecast for Merced

07/31 
Fri 97° 
Sunshine and seasonably warm Feels Like: 99° 
Winds: 8mph WNW 60° Feels like: 58° 
Winds: 12mph WNW 

08/01 
Sat 94° 
Sunshine and patchy clouds Feels Like: 95° 
Winds: 11mph WNW 60° Feels like: 57° 
Winds: 15mph WNW


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

cant wait for da show. we are leavin at 7am! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 29 2009, 02:14 AM~14612965
> *cant wait for da show. we are leavin at 7am! :biggrin:
> *


7? boy good luck...gates open at 6!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

We'll be there







:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

KEEP IT ON TOP, KEEP IT ON TOP. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

heard it on Hot105 today


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Jul 28 2009, 11:45 PM~14612647
> *according to abc30.com.  and i think the lake is actually cooler due to the wind.
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Yea, so the ladies are gonna be showin lots of skin. :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 29 2009, 04:52 PM~14619588
> *Yea, so the ladies are gonna be showin lots of skin. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 29 2009, 04:52 PM~14619588
> *Yea, so the ladies are gonna be showin lots of skin. :biggrin:
> *


doug keep your clothes on


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14623131
> *doug keep your clothes on
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14623131
> *doug keep your clothes on
> *


AND DOUG NO SOFT SERVS AT THE SHOW!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS! 2MORE DAYS! WE ARE READY ARE YA'LL?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 28 2009, 06:52 PM~14609322
> *Hows the weather lookin?
> *


HOT AS HELL


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

And don't forget! To get your custom hydraulic set-up's & parts in the 209 hit up Flaco's Custom Hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 30 2009, 12:20 AM~14623977
> *HOT AS HELL
> *


actually its supposed to be around 95 degrees and with the cool wind from the lake it will a confortable 87 to 90 at the lake. :h5:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

dont forget to bring your pop up tents.
just to let you know


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

those of you coming to the hotel, if can please come early for the fact that we have a special hospitality going on. to sshow our appreciation. we also want to thank every one that comes to the show how much we appreciate you all. 

thank you
MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy (May 30, 2009)

BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY & DUKE'S EASTBAY WILL BE IN THA HOUSE ...........WHO'S ALL AND WHO WANTS SUM SHOTS......SHOULD HAVE MODELS WIT ME TOO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14623773
> *2 MORE DAYS! 2MORE DAYS! WE ARE READY ARE YA'LL?
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 03:34 AM~14624755
> *
> *












looks a lil different now but ill be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 30 2009, 07:53 AM~14625618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 30 2009, 12:40 AM~14624345
> *those of you coming to the hotel, if can please come early for the fact that we have a special hospitality going on. to sshow our appreciation. we also want to thank every one that comes to the show how much we appreciate you all.
> 
> thank you
> ...



Dont know if you have yet but can you post directions to the show? Thanks!!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:h5: ITS FINALLY HERE. TWO MORE DAYS.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy_@Jul 30 2009, 02:22 AM~14624553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i'm talking about!!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 AM~14625618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

WHAT TIME SHOULD I BE THERE TO RESISTER ? COULDN'T SEEM TO FIND THE INFO ANYWHERE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Join us the following day up in Stockton to help out those less fortunate. Brown Persuasion and UCE Familia are having their 2nd Annual Toy Drive August 2nd at Oak Park. Two great shows back to back, this is going to be a fat weekend!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

can we bring our ice chests?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Is there a hop? pay out? rules ?


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm ready big dogg hit me up on tha room thnxs :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2009, 12:49 PM~14628583
> *WHAT TIME SHOULD I BE THERE TO RESISTER  ? COULDN'T SEEM TO FIND THE INFO ANYWHERE
> *


6 a.m. sharp, there will be two line for pre register and non-preregister. the link is www.mercedcustomautoshow.com


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 30 2009, 05:24 PM~14631327
> *can we bring our ice chests?
> *


we are asking that no one bring in ice chest, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 30 2009, 06:47 PM~14632074
> *Is there a hop? pay out? rules ?
> *


Cut Throat hydraulics will be running the hop.


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 10:12 AM~14626724
> *Dont know if you have yet but can you post directions to the show? Thanks!!
> *


SHOW DIRECTIONS: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...11&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

MY BAD THE DIRECTION UP ABOVE ARE WRONG THIS IS IT.

TO THE SHOW: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...11&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 AM~14627432
> *Looks Good bro! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JUST GOT THE LIL BEEEATCH BACK TOGETHER ILL BE DRIVING HER UP SO IM NOT BRINGING A DISPLAY :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jul 30 2009, 12:40 PM~14628438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM D YOU YOU GOT THE PLAN SO ILL SEE YOU SAT MORNING MY HOUSE ILL HAVE A POT OF COFFEE ON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

SEE U ALL SAT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

LET'S BLOW THIS MOTHA FUCKA OUT THE ROOF!!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Jul 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14633889
> *Cut Throat hydraulics will be running the hop.
> *


Thats not saying much..rules?classes?pay out? would be nice to know.Called cut throat and they didnt have an answer.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got to the show and it looks like there is a pretty good turnout! the weather is great and a nice breeze coming off the lake!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

WHAT TIMES THE HOPPING


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

great show, lots of nice rides out there....



thankz 

manuel, flaco, mario everyone else too nice see u all.


and thankz benny for the food the bbq was gre8t..



:thumbsup: 


atomIc


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

GET YOUR COPY OF THAT !!!!!!NEW!!!!!! CALI LIFE VIDEOS VOL..4 NOW OFF THE HOOK FROM THE STREETS 2 THE SHOW GET IT NOW!!!!!PM ME IF ANY ONE


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

here r some pics from the show!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

good show! great catching up with some of the homies i havent seen in awhile...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep posting the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good show.....ill be their again next year

I got pics up in my topic (link in my signature)


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> good show.....ill be their again next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS C.C. had a good time. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 1 2009, 11:01 PM~14650147
> *LO*LYSTICS C.C. had a good time. Can't wait till next year.
> *


WHAT'S UP THANK'S FOR COMING OUT 2DAY HOMIE 
WELL HANG OUT N LAS VEGAS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

GOOD SHOW GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: POST PICS LATTER


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 1 2009, 11:52 PM~14650387
> *GOOD SHOW GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME  :biggrin: POST PICS LATTER
> *


IT WAS GREAT HAVING U GUYS OUT 2DAY  
HAD A GOOD TIME SHOOTING THE BULL WITH U 2DAY :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 1 2009, 11:57 PM~14650408
> *IT WAS GREAT HAVING U GUYS OUT 2DAY
> HAD A GOOD TIME SHOOTING THE BULL WITH U 2DAY  :0
> *


YEAH FOR REAL THAT WAS COOL YOU GUYS ARE SOME GOOD PEOPLE GLAD WE DECIDED TO GO 10 OUT OF 12 OF US DROVE ARE CARS UP TUF E NUF -OLD TIMES AND DUKES MADE IT HOME SAFE BURNT THE TRANNY OUT OF 1 OF OUR CARS BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE NEED A CADDY TRANNY IF ANY BODY GOTS ONE LOL


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK FLACO, CIMMI, & GABE 4 A GREAT SHOW :biggrin: 
CAN'T WHAT TILL NEXT YR  .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14649699
> *good show.....ill be their again next year
> 
> I got pics up in my topic (link in my signature)
> ...




lloks like I missed on a great show :angry:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:01 AM~14651481
> *lloks like I missed on a great show  :angry:
> *


U SURE DID RAIDER  
THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YR


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14650412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 KOOL PIC!!! Good to see you yesterday Doug. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

My contribution from the show....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 2 2009, 09:04 AM~14651500
> *U SURE DID RAIDER
> THERE'S  ALWAYS NEXT YR
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14653530
> *KOOL PIC!!! Good to see you yesterday Doug. :biggrin:
> *


RALPH I LET ALBERTO KNOW U WERE GOING OVER THERE  
THANK.S 4 EVERY THINK :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14653553
> *My contribution from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS KUTTY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill have to make sure i take the day off next year :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

FELLAS I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT AND COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL, ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT WE APPRICIATE IT!!! :thumbsup: 
TWOTONZ THANKS HOMIE FOR COMING OUT SORRY WE REALLY DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT BRO TO MUCH RINNING AROUND!
WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GREAT TIME!!! 
RAJ I LET EVERYBODY KNOW ABOUT YOUR SHOW BRO THROUGHOUT THE DAY, AND WE WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT!!! WE'LL TRY TO GET THOSE PICS UP SOON!
THANKS


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 2 2009, 05:37 PM~14654082
> *RALPH I LET ALBERTO KNOW U WERE GOING OVER THERE
> THANK.S 4 EVERY THINK  :biggrin:
> *


 No problem Doug I will get it to him by Tuesday I need to go to Bakersfield after work on Monday.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Aug 2 2009, 06:56 PM~14654733
> *FELLAS I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT AND COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL, ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT WE APPRICIATE IT!!! :thumbsup:
> TWOTONZ THANKS HOMIE FOR COMING OUT SORRY WE REALLY DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT BRO TO MUCH RINNING AROUND!
> WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
> ...



Good Show!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Aug 2 2009, 08:54 PM~14655764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CMON MORE PICS GUYS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Aug 2 2009, 05:56 PM~14654733
> *FELLAS I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT AND COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL, ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT WE APPRICIATE IT!!! :thumbsup:
> TWOTONZ THANKS HOMIE FOR COMING OUT SORRY WE REALLY DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT BRO TO MUCH RINNING AROUND!
> WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
> ...


We had a great time can't wait till next year and thank you for your support on our show.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14656533
> *We had a great time can't wait till next year and thank you for your support on our show.
> *


RAJ I'M GLAD U GUY'S HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 2 2009, 06:13 PM~14654361
> *ill have to make sure i take the day off next year  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I LOOKED 4 U ALL DAY :dunno: 
SO I COULD HELP U WITH UR BIKE :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Aug 2 2009, 06:56 PM~14654733
> *FELLAS I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT AND COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL, ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT WE APPRICIATE IT!!! :thumbsup:
> TWOTONZ THANKS HOMIE FOR COMING OUT SORRY WE REALLY DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT BRO TO MUCH RINNING AROUND!
> WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
> ...


no thank you guys for the hospitality


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> > good show.....ill be their again next year
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 3 2009, 12:03 AM~14656826
> *no thank you guys for the hospitality
> *


TONZ KEEP LAYING OUT THOSE PICTURES FOR US BRO...
THANKS


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Had a good time at the show. Good people and great weather when by the lake. Very tired. Hit this show, got home showered and straight back on the road for the Whittier show. Thanks to Blvd Kings for their hospitality once again and congrats on their wins!!
Premier C.C


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME OF MY PICS....
































THATS HARVEY REYES LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "HALL OF FAME" RECIPIENT 2009 CARNALES UNIDOS CC. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HIS LINCOLN.


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

THIS WAS ONE CLEAN WET LOOKING CANDY GREEN PAINT JOB....


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

THIS RAG WAS SUPER CLEAN....AND JUST LAYED TO THE GROUND


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14660062
> *Had a good time at the show. Good people and great weather when by the lake. Very tired. Hit this show, got home showered and straight back on the road for the Whittier show. Thanks to Blvd Kings for their hospitality once again and congrats on their wins!!
> Premier C.C
> *


Thank you for your trip out here bro hopefuly you make it back next year.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

THATS HOW WE ENDED OUR DAY IT WAS A REAL GOOD SHOW LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Aug 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14660979
> *Thank you for your trip out here bro hopefuly you make it back next year.. :thumbsup:
> *


Looking forward to it. Nice spot :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14660987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14660987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0 :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF OLD TIMES DUKES ROLLED 12 DEEP FROM THE 559 AND BLVD KINGS 4 DEEP


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

comgrats on the wins tino!


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

DONT FALL ASLEEP


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

LOST THE TRANNY ON THE CADDY YOSEMITE AND RIVER RD SUCKSS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2009, 11:28 PM~14667607
> *comgrats on the wins tino!
> *


THANKS BRO. COOL SEEING YOU OUT THERE.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 4 2009, 02:42 AM~14668848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro i know you got more put them on ours bro....
thanks


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TURENUF, MUCH LOVE TO YOU GUYS THANKS A BUNCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYTHING FELLAS....

SEE YOU NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14667467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u could of saved some off those  4 us little guys :cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14668001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 4 2009, 01:42 AM~14668848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic. twotons


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i had a good time checking out all the cars, was a nice show, look forward to coming next year, 

good job guys

next show to hit the 209 valley


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

the end


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

THAT WAS ONE BAD ASS RIG!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Bro I really enjoyed myself at this show!!! Next year I will be there it was well organized and the venue was perfect!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Aug 5 2009, 01:44 PM~14684588
> *Bro I really enjoyed myself at this show!!! Next year I will be there it was well organized and the venue was perfect!!!!
> *


X200


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 4 2009, 06:07 PM~14675567
> *u could of saved some off those   4 us little guys  :cheesy:
> *



LOL MUCH LOVE NEW STYLE WELL BE BACK


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14675593
> *
> *



NO TRANNY YET IF YOU FIND SOMETHING LET US KNOW GOING TO SACRA NEXT WEEK


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14692181
> *NO TRANNY YET IF YOU FIND SOMETHING LET US KNOW GOING TO SACRA NEXT WEEK
> *


u going on the weekend


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 6 2009, 08:28 AM~14692172
> *LOL MUCH LOVE NEW STYLE WELL BE BACK
> *


it sounds like every 1 i talked 2 had a good time an is coming back


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:19 PM~14698457
> *it sounds like every 1 i talked 2 had a good time an is coming back
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14698457
> *it sounds like every 1 i talked 2 had a good time an is coming back
> *


I'm glad to hear that, we focused our show on the fact that this will be an annual show and we hope to get bigger and better every year. So those of you who supported us and came out we thank you and look forward to seeing you next year. those of you who didn't make it you missed out catch us next year!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

2nd Annual Merced Custom Auto Show Sat. July 31st 2010 (same location)!!

SAVE THE DATE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14692181
> *NO TRANNY YET IF YOU FIND SOMETHING LET US KNOW GOING TO SACRA NEXT WEEK
> *


DOUG WHY IS HOMIE ASKING FOR A TRANNY, ARE YOU UP TO YOUR OLD TRICKS AGAIN. :0 :0 :biggrin: ...J/K CONGRATS ON A GOOD SHOW.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks red63rag


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

tonz those r some bad ass pics bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:08 PM~14698360
> *u going on the weekend
> *


sacra i meant to say stockton to that show lol what a dork


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 8 2009, 12:04 AM~14709450
> *sacra i meant to say stockton to that show lol what a dork
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2009, 01:25 AM~14700756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

. :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14769606
> *Dam people are still talking about this show, great job fellas... :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait for next year  JULY 31st 2010...
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

dont forget next year, bigger and badder. :0


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...............


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

The shit is already lining up for next year....


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Dec 11 2009, 11:20 PM~15956199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Good show


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a great time last year gonna definitly be there in 2010!!!great venue....


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

yeah it was cool oops im mean it was hot :biggrin: great show but the wheater was hot


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Dec 19 2009, 01:42 AM~16026809
> *yeah it was cool oops im mean  it was hot :biggrin:    great show but the wheater was hot
> *


Bring your chairs and sit next to the water this time it's about 15 degrees cooler!!!


----------



## The_Shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Dec 18 2009, 03:30 PM~16022262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Dec 18 2009, 03:30 PM~16022262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ILL B THERE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ESTILO will be there again this year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16246213
> *ILL B THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Dec 18 2009, 03:30 PM~16022262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you email me that pic on the flier nice picture with out the writing thanks in advance


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2009, 08:58 PM~16052631
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16610148
> *can you email me that pic on the flier nice picture with out the writing thanks in advance
> *


yeah that was nice,,,,,must of been right when we were getting ready to head home... :biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Is this auto show for bikes also?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Feb 21 2010, 03:11 PM~16679451
> *Is this auto show for bikes also?
> *


yes there was bike and will be bike again. look at website www.mercedcustomautoshow.com and look at www.myspace.com/mercedcustomautoshow


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Mar 9 2010, 07:33 PM~16843791
> *yes there was bike and will be bike again. look at website www.mercedcustomautoshow.com and look at www.myspace.com/mercedcustomautoshow
> *


Thanks Bro I will be in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16647630
> *yeah that was nice,,,,,must of been right when we were getting ready to head home... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think it was when we were fixing nates wagon


----------

